# Interaction between ivf meds and supplements? Please advise!



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

I haven’t been able to get a satisfactory answer from my doctor about whether I should continue to take my supplements whilst taking ivf meds, and when I then asked my nurse she didn’t know what Royal Jelly was… if you can help I’d be grateful!

I am eight days into a Microflare cycle and I am taking (per day): 
600 IU Puregon 
1mg Suprefact 
75 IU Luveris 
20mg blood thinner Clexane 
25mg Prednisolone steroids (reduced to 15mg yesterday) 
Aspirin 75mg. 

Alongside these, I am taking: 
Omega 3 Fish Oil 3000mg a day 
Royal Jelly 1500mg a day
CoQ10 about 275mg a day 
Vit B6 50mg a day, plus the usual folic acid & standard multi-vits.

My cycle is going badly and I am not responding to the stims. I just want to reassure myself that I haven’t done anything that might have affected the efficacy of the stims, or that may have interacted with the blood thinners.  

Do you know of any interactions between the meds and I am on and these supplements? 

Also, and this may not be a Q for the pharmacists: I am cycling (biking! (Pushbike)) about 5km in the morning and 5km in the evening (slowly, not really breaking a sweat at all). My doc was evasive when I asked him about this, but I have read that this takes away energy from ovaries and may be detrimental to effect of stimulating drugs?? I can not find any definitive information on exercising during ivf anywhere.

Many many thanks if you can offer any advice
Crikes


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Crikey,

The reason the Doctor probably couldn't give a satisfactory answer is because there is no information about the safety of supplements when taken with licensed medicines. No one can say for sure as there have been no properly conducted studies done to test whether these things are okay to take together or not.

Many women take supplements or tailored diets during IVF and as far as I'm aware there is no evidence that this is harmful or detrimental to the cycle. I would suggest that it is highly unlikely to be the supplements that are having an effect on stimms and more likely to be your body not responding to the prescribed drugs. Many different clinics use different drug regimes in IVF (although they all follow a similar physiological process) Not all women respond in the same way hence why there is no clear 'best' drug treatment that everyone uses.

Sorry to hear stimms wasn't going well, I hope there has been some improvement in the past few days   

In relation to the exercise question, I have heard that most clinics advise that exercise in moderation is fine to do. Anything high impact or excessively cardio vascular is best avoided though as it does divert blood supply away from reproductive organs. Personally I'd say gentle biking is fine, and if you enjoy it no reason to stop.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Maz, that's very comprehensive.
I realise now I am just a poor responder.
All the best
Crike


----------

